

CENTCOM social media accounts apparently hacked by Islamic State sympathizers - pandemicsyn
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2015/01/12/centcom-twitter-account-apparently-hacked-by-islamic-state-sympathizers/
Just realized this is a dupe (already). Sorry.
======
yummybear
Frustrating media coverage on this. This is being angled as a breach in the US
defense network in my country. I imagine Pentagon will love the additional
funding this will cause.

~~~
toufka
They did manage to get a hold of data though, not just '#twitter'. They had
docs for download up on pastebin (/Y2spP7y9) that contained rosters, budget
powerpoints, and other briefings:

